# How long will a bag of feed last?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Have about convinced hubby on my getting goats, well, not so much convinced him as helped him come to terms with my getting some but he asked a valid question the other day and, as I dont know the answer, I thought I would ask you lot who will....................

How long will a bag of feed and a bale of hay last?

Feed is $12 a bag and hay is $6 so I need to know an average using up time.

I am looking to get an in milk Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goat with hopefully two doelings at side and will be milking her and feeding them. The pen will be 40 ft by 15ft and is just about pure sand so other than the palmettos all feed will come from me.

So, how long does a bag of feed and a bale of hay last???


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Go by weight. For grain - My Kinders will eat 2-3 lbs a day when in milk and giving me 6#'s of milk. Kids only get up to 3/4-1 lb a day, but they're not usually ready for that much until 4-6 months of age. For Alfalfa - my mini does will eat about the same 2-3 lbs a day. The kids may eat 1-2 lbs - but again, they're not really eating it until order. With a Nigie, you may go through less as they are more dairy and a little bit smaller. So if you're getting a 50# bag of grain and a 60# bale of hay, they should last 2-3 weeks?


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

You should really ask the breeder that you are buying the goats from.

They should have a pretty good idea of their feed consumption, and how much milk they are giving too. 

We always figure 1 ton of hay/goat when laying in our hay supply. This covers our doe, and all of her kids, plus a little left over at the end of the year. Oh, and we are feeding high production Saanens (average 1 1/2 gallons/day). If you can buy your hay by the ton, you will come out much better on price, not to mention less hauling etc for you.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

"average" about 1.5-2 lb feed per day for a nigerian dwarf in milk. the kids, 1/2 lb after weaning per day until they are grown and in milk. give or take 1/4 to 1/2 lb depending on the goat, of course. grain. 

hay: 1 square bale lasts me about 4 days feeding 3 full grown alpines, 2 full grown nubians, and a nigerian. when it's really cold they eat more. give or take a couple flakes, depending on the bale, of course. 

so helpful, i am, huh?

ask the breeder you are getting them from. he/she will be the best source for that type of info.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I think it also depends on the quality of the hay you are feeding. I fed my big, heavy producing Alpines about 2.5 lbs of 16% protein grain per day each, along with pasture (in season), alfalfa hay, and black oil sunflower seeds.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

GBov said:


> How long will a bag of feed last?


*Depends how much ya feed it.*


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

okgoatgal2 said:


> "average" about 1.5-2 lb feed per day for a nigerian dwarf in milk. the kids, 1/2 lb after weaning per day until they are grown and in milk. give or take 1/4 to 1/2 lb depending on the goat, of course. grain.
> 
> hay: 1 square bale lasts me about 4 days feeding 3 full grown alpines, 2 full grown nubians, and a nigerian. when it's really cold they eat more. give or take a couple flakes, depending on the bale, of course.
> 
> ...


Very helpful! I wouldnt be this far along without everyone's helpfulness in the goat forum! 

I do know that asking the breeder will finalize my figures but I havnt found one yet (YET!!!) and am waiting till I finish their enclosure to really start looking. But with the figures you all have given me I can cost out the first 6 months or so.

Would LOVE to buy my hay by the years worth but no where to store it.................hmmmmmmmm, there is the side of the house, wonder if I could put an awning up?

More cost for building but less cost per bale of hay. Wonder if its worth it?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

For my full size goats, I fed 1lb of grain per 3lbs of milk produced. 

First, 12.00 per bag is expensive! Don't pay that much... sounds like purina prices, to me! 

I fed oats, a little cracked corn, a little black oil sunflower seed (BOSS) as their grain ration. Then they'd also have free access to alfalfa pellets while in the stand, and free choice alfalfa hay. 

Only does in late pregnancy or in lactation need grain. I also feed a little to young kids, but most find that it is not necessary. Just offer the doelings free choice quality hay, and they'll do just fine. 

As for hay, square bales are more expensive than the large round ones, but for just a few nigerians the square bales might work better. For the same cutting of alfalfa/grass mix hay, small bales are 4.00-5.00 ea, wheras the 1000+ lb round bale is only 55.00. To store, I cover with a tarp. I then 'peel' the hay bale and stuff the feeders full every 2 days or so, so they have constant access to quality hay. For a doe and her non producing doelings, a good square bale should last them 5+ days, if you have a good hay feeder that will reduce waste. The amount of time it'll last depends on how big your pasture is, too.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

$12 is average here if buying a pre mixed feed. . .Purina is $14 here, but most other are $12. I do a custom mix, and it is $125 per 500 lbs, and the difference in their condition from this custom mix is awesome.

Anyway, we are feeding 13:
2 Nubian Bucks
1 Pygmy Buck
1 Nigerian Buckling
1 Pygmy Doe (in milk)
2 Kinder kids (still nursing mom, above)
2 Nubian does (one in milk - on one side - mastitis issue dried the other)
4 Nubian doelings (2 eating little to no grain yet, and 2 eating a lot of grain already)

We go through the 500lbs of grain every 5-6 weeks. I think DH is OVERFEEDING! LOL. I hope so because that seems outrageous.

Nevermind the hay amounts - I CAN'T think about how much hay we buy.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Niggie does that are nursing kids get about 2 cups a day plus what they eat on the milk stand if they are being milked. The kids will get about 1/2-1 cup depending on their age. (If they aren't nursing/milking than 100% alfalfa pellets would be your best bet. 

Since your goats will have no pasture they will need plenty of good quality grass hay available all the time. But only put it out in small flakes or you will end up with a lot of waste.


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

When I figure hay for nigerians, I plan on 1 to 2 flakes per day of alfalfa hay. and I only feed grain on the milk stand mixed with alfalfa pellets. One bag of each fills a 30 gallon trash can, and will last a long time if you are only milking one. I am milking 2 nigerians and 1 nubian right now and have to buy more feed every 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I think 1-2 flakes a day (put them in a hay net to get the most eaten per flake - minimize waste) for a Nigerian with kids is plenty. I'd offer her 1 lb (3 cups) of grain a day and offer the doelings a cup ea per day. Once the doelings are grown, 3 - 4 flakes per day and 1 lb for the doe as long as she is in milk, and then 1 cup (1/3 lb approx) per doeling should do it.
Bag of feed are 50lb usually, so feeding at I said above would last about 1 month or a month and a few days.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Do NOT use a hay net. I lost a goat to one, and another almost died but thankfully the nails pulled out of the ceiling. Use a sturdy hay rack - much safer. 

Storing a round bale is not difficult, and would be most cost-efficient. Do not put the bale in the pasture, as the goats will eat the bottom of the bale and cause it to collapse on themselves. Peeling the bale layer by layer will allow you to afford to free feed them by stuffing hay feeders every few days. You don't have to build extra storage, as a tarp works as great cover for the bale.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

We use 3x3x8 bales that weigh 800 to 900 lbs they are easy to feed too, but can be difficult to move around , we are feeding 17 head of goats right now, and a bale that size lasts about 4 weeks. So they are getting about 2lbs a day apiece plus grain.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't imagine how a hay net could harm a goat. Perhaps it depends on how you hand them, but mine are above their head, and without horns, there is just no way they could hurt themselves on ours. I only use them when they are in small quarters, but I've never had an issue in 2 years, but you could opt for the hay bags. . .which just have the opening in the front of a closed bag.


----------

